# Bellyboot selbst gebaut



## shady (30. Dezember 2007)

Heyho liebe Bastlergemeinde

Als Schüler fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld für ein Bellyboot, was ich in meinen Baggerseen jedoch ziemlich gut gebräuchten könnte (Wathose hab ich schon). 
Beim betrachten von solchen runden Bellys ist mir die Idee gekommen eines nun mit hilfe eines PKW/LKW Schlauches selbst zu bauen. Zwar haben ja die runden Bellys ziemlich viele nachteile was die Fortbewegung im Wasser angeht und auch optisch gleicht es eher einem Schwimmring es geht mir aber erst mal nur darum an Stellen zu gelangen wo andere uferangler nicht hinkommen und allgemein einfach mal in tieferen/weiter entferneteren Regionen fischen zu können.
Nun die Frage: hat jemand schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dem Bau eines (solchen) Bellys machen können? 
Bin für Antworten aller art dankbar |supergri
so long

shady


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Moin Moin ,
lasse lieber die Finger davon und spare ein wenig . Klar sind ca.100 € für ein neues Belly Boot viel Geld aber es ist auf jeden Fall sicherer als ein Eigenbau . Denk daran , Du hast nur ein Leben und da sollte Dir mehr wert sein als vielleicht 70 € die Du sparen könntest oder nicht ? 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## aal60 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Habe Grosse Bedenken bei deinem Vorhaben!

Bedenke mal was passiert, wenn die eine Kammer die Luft verliert, danach die Wathose voll Wasser läuft.   |uhoh: Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass der Schwerpunkt sich verlagert.  |gr: Dein Oberkörper wird unter Wasser kommen.  #d  Wie lange kannst Du die Luft anhalten? :c

Sprech lieber mit deiner Familie und teile Ihnen die Bedenken mit.

Denn die Ausrüstung ist deine Unfall- und Lebensversicherung.

Es wird sich dann ein Sponsor finden. 

Gruss und einen Guten Rutsch
Uwe


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

genau so ist das belly entstanden...
aber mal erlich, ein ron tompson Belly kostet 99,- für das geld kannst du dich sicherlich nicht hinstellen und ein "erfinden"...
ausserdem legst du damit deine "gesundheit" in die hände deines bastlergeschicks...

also das würd ich mir überlegen..

grüße

mirco


----------



## Mozzer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

da kann es nur einen tipp geben, finger weg.


----------



## Lenkers (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



aal60 schrieb:


> Habe Grosse Bedenken bei deinem Vorhaben!
> 
> Bedenke mal was passiert, wenn die eine Kammer die Luft verliert, danach die Wathose voll Wasser läuft. |uhoh: Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass der Schwerpunkt sich verlagert. |gr: Dein Oberkörper wird unter Wasser kommen. #d Wie lange kannst Du die Luft anhalten? :c
> Gruss und einen Guten Rutsch
> Uwe


 
Leute !! wenn die Wathohe voll Wassre läuft geh ich unter ??? Muß in Physik voll gepennt haben oder ich zieh die Wathosen falschherum an#q. Eigentlich schwimme ich wie ne Pose, wenn die Wati mal nen husch kriegt.#d
Bin mir sicher, dass es auch ne russiche Methode für nen billiges Belly gibt (3 alte PKW Schläuche oder so):vik:... nachdem ich heute nen fängigen Möhrenwobbler made in russia gesehen habe...


----------



## Alex.k (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Ich glaube mit bauen kommst Du auch nicht unter 50EU, ich würde sparen oder auf Geburtstag warten.

Frage: wenn Boote auf einem Gewässer verboten sind, zählt dazu ein BellyBoot?


----------



## Laubi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Frage: wenn Boote auf einem Gewässer verboten sind, zählt dazu ein BellyBoot?


 

Nein eigentlich nicht, da ein Bellyboot eher zu den Schwimmhilfen zählt. 
Falls Boote/Fahrzeuge und Baden verboten ist, wirds schwierig.
Besser vorher informieren und erklären was ein BB ist, ansonsten kann man ganz schöne Probleme bekommen... vor allem auf Trinkwassertalsperren


----------



## Alex.k (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Laubi schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht, da ein Bellyboot eher zu den Schwimmhilfen zählt.
> Falls Boote/Fahrzeuge und Baden verboten ist, wirds schwierig.
> Besser vorher informieren und erklären was ein BB ist, ansonsten kann man ganz schöne Probleme bekommen... vor allem auf Trinkwassertalsperren



Werde mal im Verein nachfragen, aber die alten Herren vom Vorstand werden nicht begeistert sein, für neue Sachen ist kein Platz da |evil:
Danke


----------



## shady (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Ok ich merk schon... ich lass da mal lieber die Finger davon 

muss ich wohl noch n bisschen sparen... aber schon mal danke für eure antworten

shady


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Ich habe schon mal ein selbstgebautes BB gesehen auf einer Messe, ich glaube das war in Kolding. Die haben einfach einen großen Autoschlauch oder einen vom LKW dazu benutzt. Die Schläuche haben einen großen Vorteil zu normalen BB. Sie sind deutlich dickwandiger und damit robuster als die dünnen PVC-Schläuche. Normale BB bekommen ihre Festigkeit durch die strapazierfähige Außenhülle. Aber wenn Du gut nähen kannst... Innen müßte dann auf jeden Fall eine Sitzmöglichkeit aus Gurten geschaffen werden. Eine Außenhülle ist auch zu empfehlen um daran Gurte, Taschen... zu befestigen. Ein großer Nachteil ist aber das hohe Gewicht von Reifenschläuchen. Ich kann auch nicht sagen wie lange sie halten bis sie spröde werden. Solche Schläuche zu besorgen ist sicher heutzutage auch nicht mehr leicht.
Übrigens würde ich Rundboote immer den anderen Varianten vorziehen. Sie machen auf mich einen solideren Eindruck und können nicht so leicht kippeln. Ich besitze beide Modelle mehrfach und weiß wovon ich rede. Das Einsteigen erledige ich immer schon am Land und habe damit absolut keine Probleme. Langsamer als mine Kolegen bin ich damit auch nicht.

Ach ja: Es wurden Tests gemacht wie man mit Wathosen schwimmt. Das Ergebnis: Nich besser und nicht schlechter als ohne. Daß man sich dann auf den Kopf dreht ist übrigens Schwachsinn.


----------



## bigslizer (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Für schüler und Studenten, die alles haben wollen

:m :vik:


----------



## gufipanscher (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

@ bigslizer, das ist ja mal ne geile Variante... (wundert mich, dass ich das noich nicht bei unserer osteuropäischen Fraktion auf unseren fränkischen Seen gesehen habe|supergri)

Zum eigentlichen Thread, lass bloß die Finger davon sowas professionell zu nutzen. Mein BB hat drei Kammern und ich hatte das tolle Erlebnis, dass rund 200m vom Ufer die Hauptkammer den Geist aufgab. Bin absolut erschöpft aus der Pfütze wieder rausgekommen, musste aber mein Takle zurücklassen. 

Zum Ausprobieren oder Rumblödeln spricht ja nix dagegen. Aber bitte nur in Badehose bei angenehmen Wassertemperaturen. Als reines Sommergefährt auf dem Badeweiher kann ich mir sowas schon vorstellen.

Gruß Gufi


----------



## Zanderfischer (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



bigslizer schrieb:


> Für schüler und Studenten, die alles haben wollen
> 
> :m :vik:













GEIL|supergri


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> lasse lieber die Finger davon und spare ein wenig . Klar sind ca.100 € für ein neues Belly Boot viel Geld aber es ist auf jeden Fall sicherer als ein Eigenbau . Denk daran , Du hast nur ein Leben und da sollte Dir mehr wert sein als vielleicht 70 € die Du sparen könntest oder nicht ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi,
So isses,
Lass es lieber bleiben,wenn Du nicht willst dass deine Eltern sich demnächst die Augen aus dem Kopf heulen.:c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Ich finde, es spricht nichts dagegen, sich so'n Ding selbst zu bauen, da gebe ich Bondex Recht. Das Ding soll ja schließlich nicht in der Ostsee zum Einsatz kommen, sondern in einem popeligen Baggersee!

Das mit dem Transportproblem kann ich nur bestätigen, ich habe so einen LKW-Schlauch mal zum Rodeln benutzt - leicht sind die nicht. Aber saustabil. Und das mit dem Schwimmen in Wathose ist wirklich ein Ammenmärchen. Es ist sicherlich schwieriger, an einem steilen Ufer mit der vollen Wathose rauszukrabbeln - erst dann wird aus dem Wasser in der Bux Gewicht - aber schwimmen geht mit voller Wathose so gut wie mit normaler Kleidung, das wusste schon Archimedes.


----------



## Ollek (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das Ding soll ja schließlich nicht in der Ostsee zum Einsatz kommen, sondern in einem popeligen Baggersee!



|kopfkrat Da ist aber auch schon der eine oder andere Ertrunken,insbesondere bei den Temperaturen jetzt im Winter

@bigslizer

 Geiles Teil


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Da ist aber auch schon der eine oder andere ertrunken, insbesondere bei den Temperaturen jetzt im Winter.



Da nimmst Du ganz gelassen einen Schluck Gurkentee aus der Thermosflasche und schwimmst an Land...

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte - wenn Du deinen LKW-Schlauch gut ausgesuchst hast (auf Beschädigungen überprüft, Ventil geprüft oder am besten gleich ausgetauscht), dann ist so ein Teil sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

@Wasserpatscher

Dann können sich also seine Eltern im Fall der Fälle also an dich wenden und Ihr Leid klagen.Lass dann mal hören ob Du dann  immer noch so schlau daherredest.
Würde mich dann mal interresieren was Du dann so sagen würdest.
Komm doch mal hier hoch an die Küste und frage mal bei ein paar Fischerfamilien nach die schon so ein tragisches Unglück erlebt haben,frage die doch mal ob ihr Angehöriger etwa nicht in Wathosen schwimmen konnte.Mach das mal.
Deine Tipps und Verharmlosungen hier sind ja ganz großes Kino.
Es sind auch schon Leute hier in Bauchtiefen Wasser mit Watbüx ertrunken.
So das mußte mal raus und ich hoffe ich muß mir jetzt nicht mehr so einen Stuss durchlesen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Freelander schrieb:


> Es sind auch schon Leute hier in bauchtiefem Wasser mit Watbüx ertrunken.



???? 

Naja, wenn Du meinst. Allerdings rede ich eben _nicht_ davon, mit so einem Eigenbau-BB auf die Ostsee rauszupaddeln, das wirst Du ja vielleicht gelesen haben. Vielleicht.

Nachtrag: Die allerersten BBs, die es gab, waren übrigens *NICHTS ANDERES *als umgebaute LKW-Schläuche. Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt für die Beamtenfraktion mit Anti-Pionier-Mentalität, die alles niedermachen, was nicht 500 Euro kostet. Das musste auch mal raus, wirklich - und danke für den Stuss!


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Richtiiiich,
wenn man das mit dem bauchtiefen Wasser richtig überzuckern würde,dann würde mann feststellen,das man das auch in Baggerseen vorfinden kann und nicht nur in der Ostsee.
Das reicht jetzt auch von meiner Seite mehr schreibe ich dazu jetzt nicht mehr.
@All
Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und Fette Beute:m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Freelander schrieb:


> Richtiiiich,
> wenn man das mit dem bauchtiefen Wasser richtig überzuckern würde,dann würde mann feststellen,das man das auch in Baggerseen vorfinden kann und nicht nur in der Ostsee.



*Wenn* das tatsächlich so passiert ist, dann hat es vielleicht am Wellengang gelegen. In dem Punkt unterscheiden sich Ostsee und Baggersee allerdings grundlegend...


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Na gut einmal noch,
Um im bauchtiefen Wasser abzusaufen dazu braucht man kein Selbstbau-Bellyboot oder gekauftes BB,da reicht auch schon einfach das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren und einfach abzutreiben.

So ists hier leider schon passiert.Der Bursche war auch noch nicht alt.


----------



## Zanderfischer (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> |good: Mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr zu dem Thema zu sagen!!



GENAU

ENDE


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Moin Moin ,
@Wasserpatscher
Freelander hat Recht . Du verharmlost und ziehst hier Einwände ins Lächerliche die das Leben kosten können wenn nicht ein paar Sicherheitsregeln eingehalten werden . Da ist es egal ob der Eigenbau auf dem Baggersee oder auf der Ostsee eingesetzt werden soll ,tief ist es überall . Auch Dein Spruch mit der Anti-Pionier-Mentalität ist meiner Meinung nach daneben denn das sich die Belly Boote soweit entwickelt haben was Sicherheit usw. angeht hat bestimmt seinen Grund . Warum also sein Leben oder Gesundheit riskieren wenn es etwas gutes gibt ? Basteln kann ich gerne auf Gebieten die mich weiter bringen auch kann ich was das Belly Boot berifft einige Sachen modifizieren was viele schon machen aber in Punkto Sicherheit sparen klares *Nein* und ich finde kein Erwachsener sollte das gegenüber Kinder oder jungen Erwachsenen in Frage stellen .

Gruß aus Eutin und guten Rutsch
Micha


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Guten Rutsch ins Neue !
Macht was draus.:m#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na gut einmal noch,
> Um im bauchtiefen Wasser abzusaufen dazu braucht man kein Selbstbau-Bellyboot oder gekauftes BB,da reicht auch schon einfach das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren und einfach abzutreiben.



Ich auch noch ein letztes Mal: das war an einem ausgewachsenen Meer, dessen Kräfte wir in der Tat kennen und respektieren sollten. Kennst Du jemand, der das auch am Baggersee hinkriegen würde?


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Ich glaube ja......#c.

Ich fahre jetzt feiern.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr|wavey:


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

@shady:

kannst ja mal omi anschnorren, funzt bei mir immer |supergri|supergri|supergri


lg


----------



## fly-martin (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Hallo

Also mal ehrlich : was ist Euch das Leben wert?

Macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, für einige Euros ( wobei der Einsatz auf etlichen Vereinsgewässern nicht erlaubt ist, da es meistens auch als Boot angesehen wird ) sein Leben zu riskieren?

Selbstbau ist hier Lebensgefährlich!

Ach ja, ein BB reicht nicht - man sollte immer ne Schwimmweste tragen!!

@Wasserpatscher - Du solltest wissen, daß es auch Strömungen auf Seen gibt ... und Wellen durch Wind auch! Außerdem kannst du gerne mit voller Wathose schwimmen gehen .... Archimedes wird Dir da nicht helfen! Was meinst Du, warum man einen Watgürtel um die Watbux machen soll ..... es könte Dir ja schwerfallen mit ner vollen Watbüx aufzustehen....


Bitte berücksichtigt bei Diskussionen immer den Sicherheitsaspekt!


----------



## fly-martin (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

@Martin Obelt

Ich möchte nicht Diskussionen oder unterschiedliche Ansichten abwürgen sondern würde gerne Defizite im Bereich Sicherheit ( ob auf See oder aufm See ) ausgleichen.

Wenn man sich etwas günstig bauen will ist das ok, solange die Risiken richtig eingeschätzt werden ... und z.B. eine Schwimmweste gehört als Lebensversicherung zum BB dazu


----------



## shady (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hauptsache, der TE hat verstanden, dass es zu gefährlich ist!!



Ja hab ich 
Ich finde beide Parteien haben hierbei recht. Vlt bau ich mir eins fürn sommer womit ich dann in der Badehose angeln könnte aber professoinell lass ich das doch lieber bleiben.

vielen dank schon mal an euch :m

frohes Neues und dicke Fische

shady


----------



## Hechters (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

High Bigslizer

Hammer geiles BB.
TOP---welch Einfallsreichtum !!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Fuer den Sommer mit Badehose auf einem Baggersee kannst so einen LKW Reifen benutzen. Spann ein Netz rueber. Ansonsten wuerde ich es nicht benutzen.

Habe das Bild in Cuba aufgenommen. Die angeln dort auf dem Meer. Paar Tage vorher wurde einem das Beim vom Hai halb abgebissen. Die machen das allerdings nicht als Hobby. Die verkaufen den Fisch und ernaehren ihre Familie damit. Arme Schlucker. Ich benuze nur das BB wo es keine Haie gibt.:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

hier das bild


----------



## Fishaholic (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Um auch mal meinen Senf abzugeben....

Ich finde es Baslterisch durchaus interessant ein BB selbst zu bauen, jedoch sagt mir meine Erfahrung, dass grad bei eigenen Erstversuchen das ganz schön ins Geld gehen kann, damit es was taugt.
Was bräuchte man denn alles für ein vernünftiges BB.
nen Schlauch
nen passenden, wasserabweisenden stoff
Taschen zum aufnähen
ne Halterung für den Minn Kota
...


Kauf Dir doch n Schlauchboot, die gibts schon billigst;P oder such nach gebrauchten, oder sieh mal hier
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...at21276&parentType=category&parentId=cat21276

kommt zwar noch Steuer und Zoll drauf, wenn du pech hast, aber für 64$ bei dem Kurs selber basteln?|pfisch:

Wer nicht glaubt, dass angeln in Wathosen ohne gute Schwimmweste gefählich werden kann ruft am Besten mal im Mienenjagdtgeschwader in Olpenitz an, die haben schöne Bilder und Sonaraufnahmen von sogenannten Stehaufmännchen, die dann ihre Taucher raufholen durften.


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Ich finde nicht daß ein selbstgebaute BB unbedingt weniger sicher ist als ein gekauftes. Ich glaube eher die sind wesentlich robuster weil das Material stärker ist. Es kommt immer auf die Bauart an. Ich hatte mal ein Fisherman BB. Glücklicherweise ist es mir beim Aufblasen an Land regelrecht explodiert mit einem lauten Knall. Es hatte allerdings keine Außenhülle, dafür aber 3 Kammern. Die beiden Hauptkammern sind paff innen gerissen. So ein Boot ist lebensgefährlich!!! Man könnte bei einem Selbstbau 2 oder vielleicht sogar 3 Schläuche (Fahrrad oder Motorrad) zusammenschnallen und mit einer Außenhaut versehen. Ich denke sowas wäre unverwüstlich und mit sicherheit haltbarer und sicherer als jedes käfliche Boot.

Mit meinem Browning Ring-Boot hatte ich auch mal einen Zwischenfall. Der Drilling meines Pilkers bohrte sich in die Hauptkammer. Es gab aber keinen Knall sondern ganz langsam zischelte sehr wenig Luft. Auf dem Rückweg an Land fing ich noch 3 Dorsche und an Land angekommen war die Hauptkammer noch nichtmal halb leer. 

Fazit: Besser Boote mit mehreren Kammern kaufen!

Die Rückenkammer meines Bootes hat kein Luftkissen. Dieses habe ich durch einen großen Styroporblock ersetzt. Dieser ist in jedem Fall immer unsinkbar. Bei einem Selbstbau BB könnte man vielleicht die Luftkammer aus Sicherheitsgründen auch noch mit PU Schaum ausschäumen. Dann bekält es auch noch die Form.

Im Übrigen steht auf fast jedem BB auf dem Beipackzettel, daß es nicht für das offene Meer geeignet ist und man nicht in tiefes Wasser damit fahren soll.

Sicherheit ist ganz wichtig auf jedem Boot. Das fängt schon damit an daß man nicht alleine und nicht zu weit raus fährt. Besonders wenn man die Wetter und Ströhmungsverhältnisse nicht kennt ist äußerste Vorsicht geboten.

Auf jedes Boot gehören: Anker, Signalrakete, Kompass, Trillerpfeife. Wer hat auch GPS und oder Handy. Eine Rettungsweste habe ich selber zwar nicht, aber sie kann sicher nicht schaden. Es kann auch nicht verkehrt sein andere die sich an Land befinden darüber in Kenntnis setzen wann man wieder an Land kommt. Im Notfall können diese Personen Hilfe herbeirufen. Gruppenfahreten sind für Neulinge immer die sicherste Lösung. Aleine fahre ich wirklich nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht und dann selten weiter als 100m vom Land. Auch sonst sollte man nie weiter als Sichtweite vom Ufer entfernt kreuzen. 300 Meter reichen in der Regel und bei aufkommenden Nebel oder Ströhmung kann auch das schon zu weit sein.


----------



## Locke (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



> Eine Rettungsweste habe ich selber zwar nicht, aber sie kann sicher nicht schaden.



Boah Bondex,
jetzt aber schnell zu AWNiemeyer und fluxx eine kaufen!
DAS ist Leichtsinn, auf eine Signalrakete werde/würde ich verzichten, aber NEVER auf eine Rettungsweste!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Freelander (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Bondex schrieb:


> Eine Rettungsweste habe ich selber zwar nicht, aber sie kann sicher nicht schaden.


 
Mann oh Mann#d.


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Sicher habt Ihr Recht, vielleicht kann man sowas ja auch selber basteln


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Selbst basteln?
Nichtmal für ein Boot würd ich das machen. Diese Dinger sind total ausgeklügelt, was du nie alles berücksichtigen kannst. 

Bremsen fürs Auto wirst dir wohl auch nicht selbst bauen, oder? 

Wenn du dir dann doch Schwimmflügel oder nen Styroporring oder was auch immer umschnallst nimmst du dir deine Bewegungsfreiheit auf nem Belly... Und ne Automatikweste oder was weiß ich wie aufblasbare die immer 100pro funkt selbst basteln!?

Sorry Bondex, allein die Tatsache auf so eine Idee zu kommen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Gruß Gufipanscher


----------



## Freelander (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Bondex schrieb:


> Sicher habt Ihr Recht, vielleicht kann man sowas ja auch selber basteln


 

Das meint er bestimmt nicht im Ernst|kopfkrat:q.

Falls doch ist ihm sein Leben weniger als 85,80 Euro wert,das ist allerdings bedenklich.

http://marineparts.de/shop/product_...d=686&osCsid=6acd8081feaede5a8afd1c5d6144fad2

Vorsicht Ironie
Wenn Du das dann selber gebaut hast,dann stelle doch mal hier ein paar Bilder rein von deinem Prototypen,damit noch mehr Jungangler auf dumme Ideen kommen.|gr:


----------



## Ollek (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

|uhoh: @ freelander und gufiplanscher

Euren gutgemeinten Ratschläge in Ehren, aber ich denke Bondex weiss was er tut und wie ich ihn aus den Forum kenne wird seine Rettungsweste mit Innenkabine und Aussichtsplattform sein.

Und ich meine er ist sich des Risikos durchaus bewusst.

Zurück zum Themenstarter, natürlich ist es möglich sich ein brauchbares Bellyboot selber zu bauen obwohl ich den Baustoff Gummi nicht verwenden würde. Lieber echte "Hardware" aber dazu braucht es auch Fachwissen.
Wo ich dann doch eher ein Forum suchen würde wo sich bezüglich des Themas leute befinden die sich in der Materie besser auskennen als der Angler allgemein...sprich Bootsbauforum.  

Ich stell im Booteforum ja auch keine Fragen welcher Köder der beste ist etc.|supergri

Habe hier mal ein Link wo sich ein damals 15 Jähriger ein Boot selber zusammengebaut hat  Hier.http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24983

Du siehst es geht auch ohne gutgemeinte Ratschläge wie "lass es sein" aber es setzt doch eine nicht unerhebliche Portion Fachwissen bzw. Fachbeistand vorraus. ohne dem geb ich dir auch den Tip lass es bleiben.

Hoffe der Link hilft dir weiter

#h


----------



## Freelander (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Na das ist doch mein Reden!!!:g


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

@ Ollek,

ich denk wir alle solten es selber wissen, was wir für uns verantworten können oder nicht, aber die Tatsache dass das hier auch Kiddies lesen sollten wir nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Ollek (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

#d keine Frage, aber der Threadersteller fragt nach ob man sich son Ding bauen kann oder nicht. Und der Junge in dem Link war 15 als er angefangen hat sich ein Boot zu bauen. Und was dabei rauskam kann man in dem Forum sehen. ----Respekt---- |bigeyes sag ich nur.

Es gibt ja auch niemand Tips das er mit nem Treckerreifen auf der Ostsee rumpadeln soll. Aber "echte" Tipps gibt ihm aber auch keiner nur gut gemeinte Ratschläge wie "lass es bleiben".

Warum wenn Interesse da ist und Begabung und der eine oder andere der ihn dabei unterstützt warum nicht ?

Ich meine ein Bellyboot ist kein Rennboot mit 100PS
Man kan in Pontong bauweise durchaus sichere Bellys bauen.

Z.B. aus Dämmplatten und Sperrholz lassen sich sehr leichte und Tragfähige Schwimmer bauen. der Aufbau noch und fertig.

Aber diese Tipps sollte er sich dann doch in dem anderen Forum holen wo der eine oder andere sowas schon gemacht hat.

Gruss


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> @ Ollek,
> 
> ich denk wir alle solten es selber wissen, was wir für uns verantworten können oder nicht, aber die Tatsache dass das hier auch Kiddies lesen sollten wir nicht außer Acht lassen.



Die - ich will jetzt nicht sagen: Arroganz - also neutral gesagt, die Einstellung, dass jemand, der 15 ist, kein Verantwortungsgefühl hat und nicht selbst ein gesundes Empfinden dafür entwickelt haben kann, was gesund und was ungesund ist, und was man für seine Sicherheit tun kann und sollte, die hat mich bewogen, hier nichts mehr zur Sache zu sagen. 

Ich kenne viele Jugendliche, die sehr genau wissen, was sie tun und was sie besser lassen sollten, und nach einigen PNs schätze ich auch den Threadersteller 100%ig so ein, und solchen (jungen oder auch nicht jungen) Leuten wider besseres Wissen zu sagen: "Kauf Dir was, dann bist Du sicher!" (denn wir alle wissen, wie schlecht und unsicher Fertigprodukte sein können) entbehrt jeder Grundlage und bringt mich echt auf die Palme.


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Muss denn immer alles auf die goldene Waagschale gelegt werden, was wer, wie sagt?
Gerade etwas unerfahrene Menschen, die wenn sie dann auch noch begeisterungsfähig sind, lassen sich schon einmal schnell auf etwas "gewagtes" ein. Deswegen finde ich es richtig und verantwortungsvoll, wenn auf etwaige Gefahren hingewiesen wird (ich erinnere an den Trööt mit dem Museumsschiff und ohne erfahrene Crew nach Norge). Nichts desto weniger trotz, sollte man sich dann wieder auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, nämlich hier den Bau eines Bellybootes und nicht jeden Kommentar, der kommentiert wurde zu beurteilen... so etwas füllt in diesem Forum viel zu viele Seiten, die nerven, wenn man auf der Suche nach Infos ist!
Das war mein Kommentar. Amen|bla:


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

ich finde auch es soll jedem selber überlassen bleiben was er sich baut. Wenn er´s drauf hat soll er´s tun. Ich habe meine Bellyboote alle gekauft, aber ich hätte einige Verbesserungsvorschläge, nicht nur was die Sicherheit angeht, für einige Hersteller. Mehr Kammern, strapazierfähigeres Material, bessere Ventile, andere Abhakmatten...
Also nicht alles was man kaufen kann ist 100% gut und sicher. 
Warum muß eine Schwimmweste selbstaufblasend sein? Sicherer sind Feststoffwesten garantiert weil sie immer funktionieren und sich nicht erst aufblasen müssen. Was die Beweglichkeit angeht muß ich Euch rechtgeben. Sie sind sicher nicht so bequem aber Bequemlichkeit sollte auch nicht vor Sicherheit gehen, oder? Und viel bewegen muß ich mich ja nicht im BB. Auf der anderen Seite muß man sich auch fragen ob es besser ist zu erfrieren oder zu ertrinken? Wer ganz sicher sein will muß ohnehin an Land bleiben. Kein Boot ist unsinkbar oder kentert nie! Das Risiko fährt also immer mit, man kann es nur so gut wie´s geht begrenzen. Was das angeht hat jeder seine ganz persönlichen Maßstäbe.
Ich fahre jetzt seit 10 Jahren mit dem BBzur See und hatte niemals Probleme mit der Sicherheit meiner Ausstattung und bin noch nie gekentert, auch nicht bei Windstärke 6. Mehr ist ohnehin nicht drin weil man dann nicht mehr zum Fischen kommt und nur noch paddelt. Ich denke das Wichtigste ist die lauernden Gefahren abschätzen zu können und sich genau darauf einzustellen. Zur Not bleibt man auf Tiefen wo man den Grund mit den Füßen erreichen kann. Mit dem BB am Bauch ist es eben sicherer als normales Watangeln. Deshalb sind BB auch keine richtigen Boote sondern nennen sich Wathilfe!


----------



## shady (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

also die diskussionen hier haben ja eig mehr dazu geführt ob es überhaupt sicher genug ist (belly)boote zu benutzen. Das war eig hier nicht von mir beabsichtigt
welche vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen werden sollten/können ist mir jetzt bewusst und auch oft genug besprochen worden.
Wie auch schon angesprochen bin ich auch der meinung, dass man mit genug erfinderreichtum, Geduld und logischem, sicherheitsbewusstem denken ein durchaus sichereres BB hinbekommt als andere gekaufte. besonders die idee mit zumindest einem unsickbaren Teil fand ich besonders hübsch |rolleyes ... ob sich das alles im endeffekt finaziell lohnt steht wo anders geschrieben - ist mir hierbei aber auch nich (mehr) umbedingt allzu wichtig



> ich denk wir alle sollten es selber wissen, was wir für uns verantworten können oder nicht, aber die Tatsache dass das hier auch Kiddies lesen sollten wir nicht außer Acht lassen.


 
Kiddies ist gut - bin auch (schon) 17 und verfüge über nen gesunden menschenverstand. Dass nicht alle leutz in meinem alter darüber verfügen und eine gewisse Unsicherheit bei so manchen (Vätern) vorhanden ist kann ich durchaus verstehen sollte aber hiermit endgültig geklärt sein...

@ ollek
Hab mal das Forum durchstöbert konnte aber leider nix zu BBs finden.

@ bondex
bauschaummethode scheidet für mich aus transportkosten leider aus ist aber sonst sicherlich interrresant.´

versteh auch nich ganz wie ich ein Ponton Boot (ollek) oder eins mit mehreren Kammern (Bondex) hinbekommen soll?! Die Schläuche sind rund und ich hab keine idee wie ich die nach ner Teilung die enden wieder zusammengeschweißt bekommen soll?!
habt ihr ne idee?

gruß shady


----------



## shady (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

*error*


----------



## Fxxxxx (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Öhm, so abwegig ist der Bau eines Bellyboots mit LKW Schläuchen nicht.
Hierfür gibt es auch Bausätze käuflich zu erwerben:

http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/belly-boote_trout-unlimited.htm#itemno4


----------



## Freelander (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Muss denn immer alles auf die goldene Waagschale gelegt werden, was wer, wie sagt?
> Gerade etwas unerfahrene Menschen, die wenn sie dann auch noch begeisterungsfähig sind, lassen sich schon einmal schnell auf etwas "gewagtes" ein. Deswegen finde ich es richtig und verantwortungsvoll, wenn auf etwaige Gefahren hingewiesen wird (ich erinnere an den Trööt mit dem Museumsschiff und ohne erfahrene Crew nach Norge). Nichts desto weniger trotz, sollte man sich dann wieder auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, nämlich hier den Bau eines Bellybootes und nicht jeden Kommentar, der kommentiert wurde zu beurteilen... so etwas füllt in diesem Forum viel zu viele Seiten, die nerven, wenn man auf der Suche nach Infos ist!
> Das war mein Kommentar. Amen|bla:


 
|good:#h


----------



## Ollek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



shady schrieb:


> @ ollek
> Hab mal das Forum durchstöbert konnte aber leider nix zu BBs finden.



Ja ne Gummibellys baut glaub ich keiner dort  aber Pontonn ö.Ä. schon.


----------



## Feederman77 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Fritze schrieb:


> Öhm, so abwegig ist der Bau eines Bellyboots mit LKW Schläuchen nicht.
> Hierfür gibt es auch Bausätze käuflich zu erwerben:
> 
> http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/belly-boote_trout-unlimited.htm#itemno4


 


Und genau das ist es.

Es ist nämlich mehr als Möglich sogar besser ! Sich ein 
Belly Boot selbst zu bauen ! als ein billiges zu kaufen !!!

Ich möchte daran erinnern das es mehrfach geplatzte Belly´s 
gab ! Siehe das Ron Thomson V Boot ! der TOTALE SCHROTT !!
Sich in falscher Sicherheit zu wiegen ist meines Erachtens nach die größte gefahr !!!

Habt Ihr so ein Belly Boot schon einmal auseinandergeschnitten ? nein ??? dann würde ich an Eurer Stelle lieber mehr Infos einholen (gilt den ÜBERVORSICHTIGEN ) in diesem Threat. Die Schwimmkörper also das Detilex in diesen Billig Belly Booten ist derartig dünn das man mit einem LKW oder Träckerschlauch 10000 mal besser dran ist ! 

Der Tip mit dem LKW Schlauch ist garnicht so schlecht.
Wichtig wäre das der Schlauch in einem Einwandfreien Zustand ist. mit sehr breiten Verzurrgurten kann man sehr gut eine Kunststroff Platte ( Regalboden aus Hochbelastbarkeits Regalen ) da noch ne richtig fette Styroplatte drauf dann sollte das gehen. ( Schwerpunkt nach unten !!! )
Ich habe da einen weiteren Tip ! 
Ich habe ein selbstgebautes Poton Boot gesehen dass hervoragend gebaut wurde. Die beiden Schläuche waren mal ein ehemaliges Militärschlauchboot.  Der Besitzer wiegt 100 kg und hat schon zwei Belly zum Platzen gekriegt ! VERTRAUEN ade !

Soviel dazu ! 

Das Schwimmwesten usw. dabei sein sollten versteht sich von selbst ! Es sind schon viele Angler umgekommen SELBST in EINEM RICHTIGEN BOOT ! das nur weil sie sich falsch verhalten haben !!!

ALSO
Entweder richtig GELD AUSGEBEN ! oder es selbst in die Hand nehmen und es von erfahrenen Leuten abchecken lassen ! TÜV 
Bootsbauer ect. !

in diesem Sinne

ich wünsch viel erfolg demjenigen der es in die Hand nimmt.

(PS wer in einer Wathose ertrinkt, der ist nicht in der Lage gewesen zu schwimmen (besoffen oder so) =>Es gab von der Zeitschrift Blinker einen großen Test zum Thema Wathose und Untergehen) =>  Wasser wiegt bekanntlich im Wasser nix => Siehe Wasserkugel ) demnach ist Schwimmen in der wathose durch aus möglich ! 

Sollte es zum Thema Wathose zu Diskusionen kommen melde ich für den Sommer einen Selbsttest an ! FOTOS kommen versprochen. sofern gefordert.#h


----------



## gaunki (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Hallo zusammen,

habe dieses Thread mit schmunzeln gelesen.
Natürlich kann man sich ein BB selber bauen.
Ist auch gar nicht so schwer wenn man ein bisschen handwerkliches Geschick mitbringt.
Mein BB ist jedoch ein Pontoonboat (PB).
Im Anhang findet Ihr eine Zeichnung für den Rahmen.
Dieser besteht aus Alu und wurde Pulverbeschichtet.
Jedoch ganz geschenkt bekommt man das Material auch nicht.
Ausser Ihr kennt jemanden in einem Alu verarbeitenden Betrieb,
dann sollte das ganze kein Problem sein.
Dazu noch zwei gleiche Schwimmkörper und das war's.
Rahmen auf die Schwimmkörper zurren und Ihr könnt sogar
trampolinspringen, so stabil ist das.
Wird am See mit 300W Minn Kota eingesetzt oder im schnellen Wasser mit Paddel, auch in Kroatien wurde es schon gewässert.
Also viel Spaß beim Nachbau.

schen Tag
gaunki


----------



## gaunki (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Das mit dem Anhang hat wohl nicht so funktioniert.
Hier ein weiterer Versuch

schen Tag
gaunki


----------



## andi72 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

weil immer wieder danach gefragt wird ob ein BB als boot zählt,
für DAV S/A kann ich folgendes verbindlich anbieten :

*Sehr geehrter Herr *******

*eine gesetzliche Definition von Wasserfahrzeugen ist auch mir nicht bekannt. Daher gilt an den DAV-Gewässern in Sachsen-Anhalt die entsprechende Regelung unserer Gewässerordnung. Zitat: *
*Festlegung : Als Wasserfahrzeuge werden alle Gegenstände zur Fortbewegung bezeichnet, derer sich der Mensch mittels Hilfsmittel bedient, um sich auf einem Gewässer zu bewegen oder Gegenstände auf einem Gewässer zu transportieren. *
*Die Entscheidung darüber, ob Wasserfahrzeuge, Boots- und Angelstege im jeweiligen Gewässer benutzt oder gebaut werden dürfen, trifft der betreuende Verein in Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Umweltbehörde, dem Eigentümer und dem LAV Sachsen-Anhalt .V. Die Gewässer auf denen eine Nutzung von Wasserfahrzeugen gestattet ist, entnehmen Sie dem Gewässerverzeichnis des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt des DAV e.V.*
*In Salmonidengewässern dürfen keine Wasserfahrzeuge zum Angeln benutzt werden.*​


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
*Im Auftrag*

*Bernd Manneck*

*Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. *
*Mansfelder Str. 33*
*06108 Halle/Saale*
*Tel: 0345 - 8058005*
*Fax: 0345 - 8058006*
*E-Mail: **info@lav-sachsen-anhalt.de*
*Internet: **www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de*
*Registergericht: Amtsgericht Stendal *
*Registernummer: VR 20433*
*Steuernummer: 111/143/05156*

andi

wenns hier falsch am platz is oder nen eigenen fred brauch - bitte verschieben. danke


----------



## Feederman77 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



gaunki schrieb:


> Das mit dem Anhang hat wohl nicht so funktioniert.
> Hier ein weiterer Versuch
> 
> schen Tag
> gaunki


 
Na dat klingt ja schön !!!

Bilder mein Guter => stell mal ein Foto ein !!!

Ich denke das wollen doch alle sehen !


----------



## Desastermaster (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

mit einer Wathose kann man sehr wohl ertrinken. Wenn diese voll mit Wasser gelaufen ist treibt diese auf. Das gleiche, aber gewollte Prinzip ist mit dem Treibanker zu erklären. Oder mit dem Fallschirm. Nur das Wasser 600mal dichter ist. Wenn dann würde ich überhaupt eine Neoprenwathose benutzen. Diese treibt auf Grund des relativ eng anliegenden Materials nicht auf. zu lernen Physik 5. Klasse. Übrigends benutzt der Tintenfisch oder auch Kalmar genannt genau dieses Prinzip zum Antrieb.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Lenkers schrieb:


> Leute !! wenn die Wathohe voll Wassre läuft geh ich unter ??? Muß in Physik voll gepennt haben oder ich zieh die Wathosen falschherum an#q. Eigentlich schwimme ich wie ne Pose, wenn die Wati mal nen husch kriegt.#d
> Bin mir sicher, dass es auch ne russiche Methode für nen billiges Belly gibt (3 alte PKW Schläuche oder so):vik:... nachdem ich heute nen fängigen Möhrenwobbler made in russia gesehen habe...



Möhrenwobbler oder Möhrengufiersatz ist recht alt und soweit ich weiß kommt der aus NL, trotzden muß man erstmal auf die Idee kommen. #6

Sowas hatte ich mir als Kind zusammenbauenlassen: 

1 LKW Schlauch (von meinem Onkel bekommen) 
1 Boden und Paddelhalterungen vom Paps seinem Mecha machen lassen (richtig angeschweißt usw) 
1 paar Paddeln noch selbst dazu gezimmert 

und fertig war mein Turboboot für den Badespaß. 

Wobei ich anmerken muß das das ein reines Spaßgefährt war um beim Baden Spaß zu haben und nicht wie ein BB zum Fischfang. Ist halt im Grunde ein Schlauch geblieben mit dem Unterschied das der Schlauch nicht mehr seine ursprüngliche runde Form hatte sondern in ein Oval gebracht wurde (Spanngurte) und über einen Boden verfügte.

Ich habe zwar damit auch geangelt, war eine super Sache um am stark verkrauteten See mit kurzer Rute direkt an der Krautkante zu fischen. Aber in erster Linie war das nur ein Schlauchboot Marke Eigenbau für den heimischen See um dort mit den Kumpels Blödsinn am Wasser zu machen. 

Im nachhinein muß ich sagen das Teil war echt spitze und hat riesen Spaß gemacht, ansonsten würde ich mir heute ein BB kaufen, der Aufwand lohnt sich einfach nicht. Das LKW Schlauch  Boot war wirklich nur aus dem Grund gemacht worden weil es zu dem Zeitpunkt fast unmöglich war ein Schlauchboot zu bekommen. Solche Teile waren bei uns in der Gegend sogar recht stark verbreitet unter den Kindern, die Erwachsenen hatten schon richtige GFK Boote.


----------



## Feederman77 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ach ja: Es wurden Tests gemacht wie man mit Wathosen schwimmt. Das Ergebnis: Nich besser und nicht schlechter als ohne. Daß man sich dann auf den Kopf dreht ist übrigens Schwachsinn.


 
Und genauso ist es !!! ich habe ja den selbst test angeboten !!! Hat nochjemand interesse ??? ich werde den Selbsttest Filmen und via Link hinterlegen ! damit endlich Ruhe ist mit dem Thema !!!


----------



## Laserbeak (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Warum sollte man sich denn auf den Kopf drehen ? Das entbehrt aus meiner Sicht jeder physikalischen Grundlage. Wie soll das gehen ?

Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Feederman77 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Warum sollte man sich denn auf den Kopf drehen ? Das entbehrt aus meiner Sicht jeder physikalischen Grundlage. Wie soll das gehen ?
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung.


 
Du hast da auch vollkommen recht !!!! Ich angle schon seit Jahren mit Wathose !!! ich kann sogar in der Wathose schwimmen !!! Was hier für Horrormärchen erzählt werden ist der Hammer !!!! entweder die haben noch nie eine Wathose angehabt oder die brechen in totale Panik aus wenn ein Schluck wasser eindrinkt !!! So ein quatsch .... selbst wenn die Wathose voll bis oben hin ist => wiegt Sie im wasser null komma nix !!!  schwimmt sich zwar beschissen aber es geht ohne weiteres !!!


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Desastermaster schrieb:


> mit einer Wathose kann man sehr wohl ertrinken. Wenn diese voll mit Wasser gelaufen ist treibt diese auf. Das gleiche, aber gewollte Prinzip ist mit dem Treibanker zu erklären. Oder mit dem Fallschirm. Nur das Wasser 600mal dichter ist. Wenn dann würde ich überhaupt eine Neoprenwathose benutzen. Diese treibt auf Grund des relativ eng anliegenden Materials nicht auf. zu lernen Physik 5. Klasse. Übrigends benutzt der Tintenfisch oder auch Kalmar genannt genau dieses Prinzip zum Antrieb.



Na, da bin ich aber froh, dass in der fünften Klasse und beim Waten anders gelernt zu haben  :q


----------



## Feederman77 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich aber froh, dass in der fünften Klasse und beim Waten anders gelernt zu haben  :q


 

Der Name Desastermaster scheint Programm zu sein !!!
Ich schmeiss mich hier weg vor lachen .........

Watangler wissen das sie nicht ertrinken können. Manchmal habe ich das gefühl es hier irgendwelche Typen am Rechner sitzen aber nicht Angler.....

Höchstwarscheinlich mehr Zeit am rechner als vor der Tür !!!

Gott sei Dank das meine Lehrer mir nicht weis machen wollten das wasser unter Wasser 600 mal dichter ist !!!

lol huuuuhahahahahaha


----------



## Blechkate (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Hallo,
tut mir Leid das ich dieses Thema nach langer Zeit wieder hoch hole. Aber was hier zum Teil als Tatsache dargestellt wird ist echt der Hammer. Wegen einer Wathose ertrinkt man nicht. Wer mit einer Wathose ertrinkt, wäre auch ohne Wathose ertrunken.
Bei youtube gibts da z.B. einen netten Selbstversuch zu bestaunen. Wer sich die physikalischen Grundlagen vor Augen führt kann auf den Film auch verzichten.
Zum eigentlichen Thema, da fragt jemand nach Tips zum Selbstbau eines Belly-Bootes und was bekommt er als Antwort?
Lass es sein, dafür bist du zu bl.. . Statt dessen wird angeboten doch lieber das billigste BB von der Stange zu kaufen. Ganz egal was das für ein Dreck ist. Es wird gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen, das da jemand handwerklich ein wenig mehr drauf hat als man es sich vorstellen kann. Für einige Leute ist es scheinbar schwer nachzuvollziehen das man auch heute noch viele Dinge die man teuer bezahlt besser selbst machen kann. Tschuldigung.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

@ Blechkate 

Recht hast du !

Habe mir den ganzen Thread kurz durchgelesen , ich fand die Konstruktion mit den zwei Feststoff-Schwimmern und dem Campingstuhl ganz gut , allerdings lebensgefährlich und viel zu klein ausgeführt .

Ein ähnliches Gefährt habe ich in 2007 oder 2008 'mal im NDR-Fernsehen gesehen , ein Mecklenburger Tüftler hat das patentiert und stellt das , wenn ich mich recht entsinne , in Kleinserien her(bin mir da aber nicht so sicher) . Das Ding fuhr sogar 'n kleinen Benzin-AB .

Warum muß der Selbstbau denn auch unbedingt billig sein , man kann doch gerade hier sich sein Gefährt auf den Leib schneidern und so bauen , das da keines von der Stange mitkommt , und das kostet natürlich (siehe PKW-Tuning)!

                  gruß :vik:, diemai


----------



## gaunki (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Hallo Leute,

ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich im Beitrag gelesen habe.
Nachdem welche ein Foto vom selber gebastelten Boot sehen wollten, hänge ich heute eines an.
Natürlich ist nur der Rahmen selber gebaut .

TL
gaunki


----------



## Feederman77 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



gaunki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich im Beitrag gelesen habe.
> Nachdem welche ein Foto vom selber gebastelten Boot sehen wollten, hänge ich heute eines an.
> ...




MEGAGEIL !!!!! woher hast du die Schwimmkörper ???


----------



## gaunki (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Hallo,

die Schwimmkörper sind von einem fertigen Sevylor (möglicherweise falsch geschrieben) Pontoonboat.
Leider gibt es das Ding nicht mehr. Wenn Ihr Glück habt,
gibt's noch irgend welche Restbestände.
Bin letzten Sonntag zum ersten mal ein mittleres Fliessgewässer damit gefahren, mit ein paar künstlichen Wehren, ging alles ohne umgehen.
Muss aber dazu sagen, wenn Ihr niemanden kennt,
der Euch 180° Alu Rohrbögen in verschiedenen Radien für ein paar Bier machen kann, würde ich es nicht mehr machen.
Denn es ist gar nicht so einfach jemanden zu finden, der
Alurohre in x-beliebigen Durchmessern in verschiedenen Radien biegen kann. z.B. wollte eine Werkstatt für einen
180° Bogen mit einem Innenradius von 75mm aus einem 22mm Alurohr 96 €uronen je Bogen. Davon brauchst Du
aber 2 Stk.! usw.... Also am besten Ihr habt eine voll ausgestatte Schwarzarbeitswerkstätte in der Nähe.
Die großen Bögen über die Schwimmkörper wurden Segmentiert. Sprich innen jeweils Dreiecke per Hand ausgeschnitten, wobei der Steg aussen stehen bleibt, zusammengeknickt und wieder verschweisst. Natürlich nicht Daumen mal Pi sondern schon berechnet#6
Wie Ihr seht ist da schon ein bisschen Zeit- und Geldaufwand dahinter. Aber dafür sehr leicht und stabil!!!!

TL
gaunki


----------



## stefano89 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Also nun muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden...denn was hier manche von sich lassen ist echt der größte Sch**** den ich jeh gehört habe. Eine Wathose mit einem Fallschirm vergleichen....tsss...das könnte mann höchstens, wenn man im Fluss ist, und man eine Bärenstarke Strömung hat. denn der FAllschirm bremst nur, weil man fällt, kannst ja mal versuchen am Boden einen aufzumachen, denkste der fliegt dann hoch???? Also könnte man höchstens in tiefem, strömendem Wasser aufgrund  des Tragens eine Wathose ertrinken. Wer im Baggersee ertrinkt tut dies höchstens, weil er nicht schwimmen kann, oder das Wasser zu kalt ist, nicht wegen der Wathose.
Eine Frage: als ihr Kinder wart, habt ihr da nich mal am Wasser gespielt, oder wart schwimmen? Ach nee, eure Eltern haben euch das ja nicht erlaubt, weil es lebensgefährlich ist!!!!!!!! Mann, mann, mann, echt arm was ihr für Meinungen habt.
Noch ein Punkt ist, dass derjenige, der mitm Bellyboot aufm Wasser rumpaddelt, schwimmen können sollte, egal ob das BB selbstgebaut oder gekauft ist. Dann gibts da auch keine Probleme mit heulenden Eltern.
Euch möchte ich nicht als Eltern haben: Nein, du darfst nicht auf die Straße, das ist zu gefährlich, Nein, du darfst nicht Schwimmen gehn, du könntest ertrinken, Nein, eine Wathose ist viel zu gefährlich, die könnte dich auffressen!!!!!! Echt schlimm, was ihr für Ansichten habt. In der Schule habt ihr wohl auch nicht aufgepasst, sonst könntet ihr euch die dazu nötigen Physikalischen Zusammenhänge selbst erarbeiten und man müsste euch nicht mit der Nase draufschupsen!
So, jetzt gehts mir gleich schon besser, dachte schon ich bekäm Brechreiz als ich manche Kommentare hier gelesen hab!


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Egal, ob die vorherigen Postings richtig oder nicht sind - eins haben sie gemeinsam: die Jungs posten in nettem Umgangston.

Da hast Du vielleicht noch etwas Nachholbedarf


----------



## stefano89 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Also die meisten Posts, gegen die ich hier protestiere, waren meiner Meinung nach im selben besserwisserischen Ton wie meins. Nun hab ich mir alles durchgelesen und wurde echt leicht böse, deswegen der Ton. Tut mir leid, wenn sich hier damit irgendjemand angegriffen fühlt, aber ich stehe zu dem was ich geschrieben habe. Es ist nunmal im Moment echt eine Art Modeerscheinung, Jugendliche wie ein rohes Ei zu behandeln und das macht mich, mt meinen gerademal 20 Jahren, echt wütend. Alles was Jugendliche vor 5 Jahren noch machen durften, zumindest bei uns aufm Land, gilt heute gleich als Lebensgefährlich. Das ist es vielleicht, wenn man im Winter auf einem dünn zugefrorenen See rumläuft, aber nicht, wenn man im Sommer versucht, sich ein Bellyboot zu bauen! Die eigentliche Frage dieses Threads war, wie man sich ein BB bauen könnte, und nicht was Greenpeace für Kinder dazu meint! Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## robinhood23 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

ähhhm bist du schon mal mit ner watthose abgesoffen?!???

ich denke ehr nicht

sonnst ättest du donn quatsch nciht geschrieben!

die posts die ihm davon abraten haben definitv hand und fuss!

auch meinermeinung nach sollte er es lassen, das ist nähmlcih nur eins - lebensgefährlcih


----------



## gaunki (12. August 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Hallo,

muss auch sagen dieser Thread langsam am Thema vorbeikutschiert. Die Frage war nicht ob und wie gefährlich das Waten oder BBfahren ist, sondern wie man so ein Ding selber zusammengeschnitzt bekommt. Es kann natürlich passieren dass jemand ertrinkt. Erst letzte Woche in Tirol beim Flifi passiert. Ob aber die Wathose daran schuld war oder nicht ist meines Wissens forensisch noch nicht geklärt.
Bin selber die Traun bei Gmunden mit Wathose schon durchschwommen. Wie Ihr seht kann ich noch posten.

TL
gaunki


----------



## stefano89 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

@Robinhood: Ich verstehs einfach nicht, wie man solche Posts ohne irgendwelche Argumente hinbekommt. Kannst du mir vielleicht auch nur einen Grund nennen, weshalb man mit einer Wathose ertrinken sollte? ( In einer Situation, die man ohne Wathose meistern würde, versteht sich! ) Ich verspreche dir, ich kann ihn sofort entkräften! 
Wenn du dir meine Posts duchgelesen hast kann ich mir nicht erklären, was dein Post dann noch soll. Seit ihr alle die ihr diese Meinung vertretet Stadtkinder, die als Kind wie ein rohes Ei behandelt worden sind? Habt ihr denn nie ein Baumhaus gebaut oder vergleichbares? Wenn man nämlich aus der Höhe auf den Kopf fällt ist auch ganz schnell Schluss mit lustig. Verbietet ihr euren Kindern dann auch vllt eine Seifenkiste zu bauen, oder später den Führerschein zu machen? Vielleicht ist das dann der Grund, weshalb immer mehr Jugendliche zum Alkohol greifen, oder sich anderweitig die Zeit vertreiben, weil sie nix mehr dürfen, was früher eigentlich Gang und Gebe war, was Spass macht und nicht gleich illegal ist. Bitte lest diesen Comment in einem ruhigen Ton, dass nicht gleich wieder gemeckert wird, ich bin nicht ausser mir, ich verstehe lediglich die Ansichten mancher Mitglieder nicht. Vor allem ging es bei der Ausgangsfrage um Baggersehen, und nicht um  stark ströhmende, tiefe Flüsse. Lasst die Jugend doch einfach mal Jugend sein, lasst sie herumexperimentieren. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## erz13 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Hi |wavey:
bin noch recht neu hier und wollt mal meinen senf dazugeben. Ich bin auch in der Stadt groß geworden aber nichts desto trotz hab ich meine Freizeit als Kind im freien verbracht, hab Buden gebaut und so weiter. Fakt ist Kinder müssen sich ausprobieren und sollen es auch und die Eltern sollten sie dabei unterstützen und helfen und selbstverständlich bei versuchen wie ein selbstgebautes Bellyboot zu Wässern dabei sein. Ich hab zumindest schon so einiges gebaut in meinem Leben und werde es weiterhin tun. http://www.jappy.at/user/erz13/gallery/0/11?sortOrder=2 
 ich hoffe der Link funktioniert|uhoh:
http://www.jappy.at/user/erz13/gallery/0/11?sortOrder=2


----------



## Twindad (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Letzter Eintrag war 1 1/5 Jahre her! #d


----------



## Tipp (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Bei allem was ich hier so von Signalraketen und Rettungswesten, Gps und Trillerpfeifen lese, bin ich nun ehrlich froh, dass ich noch lebe.
Zusätzlich empfehle ich hier jetzt noch ein Schutzamulett mit einem beliebigen Heiligen drauf und eine Hasenpfote als Schlüsselanhänger.

Ganz sicher ist man natürlich nur dann wenn man auch beim Uferangeln Knie- und Ellenbogenschützer sowie einen Helm trägt, falls man mal fällt, denn manchmal ist der Boden ganz schön hart.

Am wenigsten kann eigentlich passieren wenn man niemals etwas neues ausprobiert und am besten das Bett so selten wie möglich verlässt.

Ich persönlich würde aber trotzdem versuchen ein Boot zu bauen falls ich Bock drauf hätte.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde




nich mal mit der Augenbraue zucken wenn ich morgen im AB lese das man Deine "Wenigkeit" leblos am Ufer gefunden hat ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Tipp (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> nich mal mit der Augenbraue zucken wenn ich morgen im AB lese das man Deine "Wenigkeit" leblos am Ufer gefunden hat ....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe




Harte Worte...
Mich lässt sowas meist nicht so kalt, da bin ich dann doch zu sensibel.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



Tipp schrieb:


> Mich lässt sowas meist nicht so kalt, da bin ich dann doch zu sensibel.



Sarkasmus :q

Sarkasmus ist die Zuflucht schwacher Geister ......


----------



## Tipp (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Sarkasmus :q
> 
> Sarkasmus ist die Zuflucht schwacher Geister ......



Smilies sind die Schrift des Unkreativen Schreibers!


----------



## Lukasbrings (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

also ich habe mir auch ein eigenes gebaut das ich aber ohne wathose nehm sondern nur mit neo und flossen dazu ne weste und fertig! das sicherheitsrisiko ist mir echt ++++++ egal weil ich mein tackle bverbunden und mit auftriebskörpern verbunden habe . d.h. im notfall muss ich nur die 50m zum ufer schwimmen.
jetzt zu meinem bb : 
ein alter traktorschlauch den ich erstmal 6h getestet habe auf dichte .
dann aus dicken spanngurten (10cm) um den reifen schlingen und die dann mit nieten und nähten gesichert 
das ding kreuzweise so dass man ein X im O hat also n kreuz im reifen dann muss man an einer seite die vorne sein soll den gurt doppelt nehmen damit das zwischen den beinen nicht mehr stört als es eh schon tut.
dann kann man sich in die mitte setzen ein bein in das linke eins in das rechte vordere viertel und los gehts 

wenn ihr n bild wollt bescheid sagen #h

und nicht aufregen ich hab nur das gemacht was er wollte b er das risiko eingeht ist seine sache ...


----------



## mmelch21 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

Schwimmflügel und rute in die Hand.^^


----------



## erz13 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Bellyboot selbst gebaut*

hi, 

also wenn ihr euch eh so viel arbeit macht mit reifen zusammen binden un so weiter dan geht doch gleich einen schritt weiter und machts so wie ich und baut euch ein floß. wie man sieht (userbild) 5 qm pure sicherheit mit e-motor und jetzt sogar mit parkbank zum fischen. das floß trägt locker und ohne zu zucken 2 personen mit nem gesammtgewicht von 200 kilo.


----------

